# an awesome free cowl pattern



## catmother (Jul 22, 2011)

I just received my e-news from Knit Picky Patterns by AllFreeKnitting and it had the most awesome cowl pattern - 
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cowls/stockholm-scarf/ml/1
this is a great website if you have never been there....
enjoy!
:lol:


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

I like the site, thanks for sharing!!! Cowl is nice too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love it, get my e-mail every day.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

if im right there was a simple cowl as well in the newsletter


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes it is a great site thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely!


----------

